# Omega Cal 370 Finished



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Well after waiting 8 years to get all the parts to complete the watch its now finished.

The original movement can in another watch case as spares or repair, you know the sort of thing, dial stuck on winder not quite winding ,watch ticks when shaken, anyway i love a challange, no i do.

Just did`nt think i would have to wait quite this long..

The case was in a bad way but i mentioned that on my last post about this watch.










Here is the dial before during & when I thought I would be clever & just clean it up, as you can see it does` always work, i have had good results on other dials , but this one was too far gone.










It turns out under all the paint & laquer it was silver plated, boy o boy did I get told off by the dial people when they got it.

I sent pictures with the dial when I sent it off to be restored, when I got it back, they had changed it as you can see.










Well after all the time I had spent on doing it up I just sent it back again, telling them that I wanted the seconds ring put back as near as possible.










So it not the same,as with out the original dial printing tools its very difficult, but I'm happy with it, as an old watch dated around 1950 , and its another one I,m proud to wear.

The one thing i liked about the watch and wanted it to live again ,is the movement was made before omega were using shock springs so on the watch ,so they suspended the movement in the case with 2 steel springs, clever stuff.


----------

